# Official Yeti Picture Thread (Post your Yetis Here!)



## Biker_Dave (Aug 7, 2007)

FROs, Ultimates, what do you got? I love old Yetis, anything from California and early Durango days.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Use the search feature....there are countless threads on Yetis.

Though...oddly enough, I don't see any 'official Yeti picture thread' posts...this would be a good start for one. 

http://forums.mtbr.com/search.php?searchid=5984330


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

My 89 Yeti Ultimate...which is currently under restoration:


----------



## Michael Staab (Jan 13, 2004)

Hi.









1990 FRO









1997 FRO









1992 Ultimate

and then there was that really old bike from 1984, John Parkers Prototype, thats not mine any longer. Well, life changes when you have kids  and I know it's in a good place together with other iconic bikes

Greetings,

Michael


----------



## scant (Jan 5, 2004)

91 FRO, with thanks to badger neil, yo grant, yeoldretrogeek & yetifan andy


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

yo michael staab,

that first tourquoise yeti is the bomb. you know what i would do? slap a high rise stem and a wtb dirt drops there= mega hyper handling!

oooops! i am na idjut: you already did it w/ the red one. sorry.


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

Oooh, Scant's secret FRO. One of the best I've ever seen


----------



## mrkawasaki (Aug 2, 2006)

*Ultimate*

My bone rattlin' Ultimate...

Neil


----------



## erkan (Jan 18, 2004)




----------



## nynx (Mar 1, 2007)

Still have some changes to make but I'm getting close. Anybody got an extra accutrax and an ATAC they want to part with?


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

the kona fork you got there has more rake than a accutrax. if you like how it rides, good but the answer fork will give you a subtle different handling; it's rake is better for high speed handling something yetis are proud of.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

colker1 said:


> the kona fork you got there has more rake than a accutrax. if you like how it rides, good but the answer fork will give you a subtle different handling; it's rake is better for high speed handling something yetis are proud of.


The Project 2 also appears to be suspension corrected which will also cause subtle differences in handling


----------



## nynx (Mar 1, 2007)

bushpig said:


> The Project 2 also appears to be suspension corrected which will also cause subtle differences in handling


Yep this Project was the earliest I could find. According to my research the Axle-Crown measurement is the lowest of anything I could find. Well I also have a Cannondale Pepperoni too but that just wouldn't be right..  I know it's not perfect but it's getting there.. Eventually I'll either find the right fork or pay Chris Herting to do me up a reproduction too.

Bushpig you and I have discussed this at length although through email not the forums. Like the Cook's cranks? They were formerly yours!


----------



## ScottyMTB (Oct 26, 2005)

late 90s FRO or Sherpa, or something. Thinking about going back to rigid.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Wow - that is a monster head tube on that bike. You have to watch eBay for the Accutrax. They come up. A long steered set recently went through and sold cheap if I recall correctly.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

ScottyMTB said:


> late 90s FRO or Sherpa, or something. Thinking about going back to rigid.


Nice bike but ... best signature yet!


----------



## DashRipRock (Jul 20, 2004)

*Zephyr!*

Not mine, just picked up the image on the web somewheres:


----------



## scooderdude (Sep 27, 2004)

*92 Fro*

first painted (plum) at Yeti in 1995, and lived most of its life in Alaska, until last year. Was my winter project last year.


----------



## scant (Jan 5, 2004)

DashRipRock said:


> Not mine, just picked up the image on the web somewheres:


that sold on ebay for a boat load a while back.. nice too


----------



## LIFECYCLE (Mar 8, 2006)

Those 4130 Yeti's are just fantastic.I have always loved the Firemans cruzers and the Yeti bikes remind me so much of that bike.Hope to have one or the other one day.


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

There's a dude who rides around Durango with a Zephyr, its pretty cool. It has cantilever mounts and cable stops. I heard they're pretty rare.


----------



## LIFECYCLE (Mar 8, 2006)

There is one on the Yeti forum,it might be the one you are talking about.


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

No, this one is blue...


----------



## scant (Jan 5, 2004)

ameybrook said:


> There's a dude who rides around Durango with a Zephyr, its pretty cool. It has cantilever mounts and cable stops. I heard they're pretty rare.


mike, pin him down & ask how much for the bike


----------



## erkan (Jan 18, 2004)

Yes they look very nice IRL I think, the shape of the back of the frame is nice. It is a tube that loops at the bottom bracket. The computer bent part is nice to, a bit different than traditional steel frames. Ultimate looks wicked with many cool twists and tubes. A 4130 with Accu-trax and A-tac looks really good, especially if fork/bar/stem is painted in another color than frame.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

*New terminology*



erkan said:


> Yes they look very nice IRL I think, the shape of the back of the frame is nice. It is a tube that loops at the bottom bracket. The computer bent part is nice to, a bit different than traditional steel frames. Ultimate looks wicked with many cool twists and tubes. A 4130 with Accu-trax and A-tac looks really good, especially if fork/bar/stem is painted in another color than frame.


Whats a "4130 Yeti"? Do you mean all the steel FROs?


----------



## LIFECYCLE (Mar 8, 2006)

yes!


----------



## erkan (Jan 18, 2004)

Yepp.

Oval top tube +
computarbentzored rear stays + 
twistorized and wickedized 4130 tubez + 
top mounted cablers + 
beefy 1 1/4 steerer + 
massive alu race proven seat collar +
rad hi-tec Bullseye cable rollar (with ball bearing) in purple (if u are lucky with ur ebay win) 
= teh win!


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

erkan said:


> Yepp.
> 
> Oval top tube +
> computarbentzored rear stays +
> ...


oh man, the criteria you listed there eliminated all of the coolest Yetis ever made. (IMO)


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Fillet-brazed said:


> oh man, the criteria you listed there eliminated all of the coolest Yetis ever made. (IMO)


harsh  - I think the pulley and the 1 1/4 head tubes are the main problems for you, and maybe the oval top tube - my coolest FRO has a round one.

Speaking of which I need to get some pics up!


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

bushpig said:


> harsh  - I think the pulley and the 1 1/4 head tubes are the main problems for you, and maybe the oval top tube - my coolest FRO has a round one.
> 
> Speaking of which I need to get some pics up!


haha, yeah lets see it. Yeah, those two things you listed are it. My 1 incher also has a round top tube. In fact both of my Yetis do since I dont think Easton made an oval carbon top tube. 

The criteria also only left open about a 1-2 year gap in FRO production. Darn Yeti snobs.


----------



## YETIFIED (May 4, 2005)

Why don't you two cool your jets. You both just recently and by the will of one man, have entered the secret sanctum. Easton, LOL! Man, you are a snob!


----------



## bestmtb (Oct 19, 2004)

*My Yeti Contribution*

:thumbsup:


----------



## nynx (Mar 1, 2007)

Nice ARC!


----------



## bestmtb (Oct 19, 2004)

*thank you*

my little treasure.


----------



## harzkristall (Jul 6, 2006)

ok,
here's my ultimate.


----------



## YETIFIED (May 4, 2005)

harzkristall said:


> ok,
> here's my ultimate.


Ahhhh, U-427.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

harzkristall said:


> ok,
> here's my ultimate.


nice castle.. i mean crankset.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

harzkristall said:


> ok,
> here's my ultimate.


Yep, rather uncommon Bullseyes there.

Very nice build!


----------



## harzkristall (Jul 6, 2006)

thx,
rumpfy.
to my knowledge they are called safety cranks.
the arms are aluminium made.
cheers
uli


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

ameybrook said:


> There's a dude who rides around Durango with a Zephyr, its pretty cool. It has cantilever mounts and cable stops. I heard they're pretty rare.


I finally stopped this guy. His name is Craig (already forgotten last name, starts with an M), he was a welder at Yeti, and his Zephyr is, the best of his knowledge, the only one with cable stops and canti mounts. He made it for himself, 1 1/4 headtube that is steeper than all the other Zephyrs. Very nice guy, even took the time to show me the piece he made and welded to route the cable along the "bend" of the seatstay. No, he's not interested in selling. I'll get a pic one of these days...


----------



## ScottyMTB (Oct 26, 2005)

*That's Better*

I finally determined that my 96-97 Yeti was suspension corrected for about 63mm, not the 80 I had on there. Foudn a pair of Kona P2s and stuck them on. A little better now.


----------



## ScottyMTB (Oct 26, 2005)

*Better now*

How is that? Swapped the 80mm fork (too much) for a P2.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

ScottyMTB said:


> I finally determined that my 96-97 Yeti was suspension corrected for about 63mm, not the 80 I had on there. Foudn a pair of Kona P2s and stuck them on. A little better now.


beautifull. though the P2 has slightly more rake than the original plan.. it will be slightly twitchier at high speeds.


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

ScottyMTB said:


> I finally determined that my 96-97 Yeti was suspension corrected for about 63mm, not the 80 I had on there. Foudn a pair of Kona P2s and stuck them on. A little better now.


Very Nice! Although, that P2 is gonna hurt on Apex, Falcon, etc.


----------



## ScottyMTB (Oct 26, 2005)

I will hit something easy next week, like the mesa.


----------



## YETIFIED (May 4, 2005)

ameybrook said:


> Very Nice! Although, that P2 is gonna hurt on Apex, Falcon, etc.


Are those local Colorado trails?


----------



## ScottyMTB (Oct 26, 2005)

Yeah. http://www.singletracks.com/php/trail.php?id=3

http://www.singletracks.com/php/trail.php?id=772


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Not bikes, but still Yeti related. Anyone know what years these are from?


----------



## YETIFIED (May 4, 2005)

bushpig said:


> Not bikes, but still Yeti related. Anyone know what years these are from?


Yup, '90 and '91.


----------



## YETIFIED (May 4, 2005)

ScottyMTB said:


> Yeah. http://www.singletracks.com/php/trail.php?id=3
> 
> http://www.singletracks.com/php/trail.php?id=772


Thanks for the links. What beautiful trails you have access to.


----------



## ScottyMTB (Oct 26, 2005)

Yeah, some great stuff here in Colorado.


----------



## ScottyMTB (Oct 26, 2005)

Cool shirts.


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

*1991 Yeti Fro*

No long story this time.

Ever since I joined the VRC restoration game I've lusted after Yetis. The steel ones in particular always caught my eye. Its true, Yetis are heavy and slow.. I raced a 2001 ARC, and although it decended great, it climbed like sh*t. But after looking at pics of Tomac on his in 1989 and 90, with the neon accutrax and Tioga disc, I knew with any luck I'd own one someday....

This came by way of a lucky ebay snipe. It wasn't cheap, but not that outrageous either. Story has it the seller's brother lived one town over from me and bought it straight from the factory in Durango. It eventually made its way to Connecticut, where the brother pawned it for an unknown amount. The seller's brother found it at the same pawn shop 5 years later and bought it for his wife to ride. She never took to it, and it sat in a basement until I came along. A couple more lucky ebay finds later and I give you the 1991 FRO:










Frame: 1991 Yeti FRO - Durango built, number 1738
Fork: Answer/Yeti Accutrax
Rims: Matrix front, Bontrager rear
Hubs: Shimano M730
Tires: Tioga Psycho 1.95
Pedals: Shimano M730
Crank: Shimano M730
Chain: SRAM
Rear Cogs: Shimano Hyperglide 12/28
Bottom Bracket: Shimano XT 122.5mm
Front Derailleur: Shimano XT M730
Rear Derailleur: Shimano XT M730
Shifters: Shimano XT M730
Handlebars: True Temper
Grips: ODI
Stem: Tioga
Headset: Tioga Sealed Bearing
Brake set: Shimano XT M730
Brake levers: Shimano XT M730
Saddle: Selle Italia Turbo
Seat Post: Shimano XT
Paint: Yeti / Desert Turquoise (RAL 5018)
Size: 17"

The bike was a complete mess when it arrived. Here's a collage of the build process, left to right:










New powder coat for both frame, fork, and stem. Many of the parts are NOS, but some show some wear. The T-disc was the best part of the built -the disc halves were given to me by a friend, and I built it, and had it trued by Bicycle Bob. Although I wont ride it, he gave it his "thrashable" stamp of approval. Some more pics:


















































































This is kinda neat. On an afternoon bike path ride with the lady & dog, I convinced her to head down to 194 Bodo Drive for a little homecoming.



















Amazingly, after 9 years, there's still a sticker in the window




























Its not without it faults:

-I was pretty disappointed when my line on a pair of black grafton cranks fell through. The FC-M730s match the build though
-I wasn't planning on using the original bar as it's pretty faded, but I havent gotten my hands on a suitable replacement. Melvin, didn't you have one?
-The front cable hanger situation is functional, but not optimal.
-The grips arent retro. Yep, thats how I roll.
-The forks are missing the answer/yeti logo decal. Any help?
-The headtube decal is off. Cant seem to replicate the white/blue
-I'm missing three step-down ferrules. Oh well
-I'm missing the front mech roller on the seat tube. The setup now works fine.

Special thanks to MWR from MTBR for the decals.

Strike a pose:



















Builder's remorse? A bit.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

ameybrook said:


> No long story this time.
> 
> Ever since I joined the VRC restoration game I've lusted after Yetis. The steel ones in particular always caught my eye. Its true, Yetis are heavy and slow.. I raced a 2001 ARC, and although it decended great, it climbed like sh*t. But after looking at pics of Tomac on his in 1989 and 90, with the neon accutrax and Tioga disc, I knew with any luck I'd own one someday....
> 
> ...


Niiiiice!

Why builder remorse? You mean now that the project is done?

Definitive early 90's MTB right there. I love it.


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

Rumpfy said:


> Niiiiice!
> 
> Why builder remorse? You mean now that the project is done?


Yep. Project done. Ebay sniping cannon shouldered. Need funds for wedding ring.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

ameybrook said:


> Yep. Project done. Ebay sniping cannon shouldered. Need funds for wedding ring.


Ah wedding ring funds. I remember those days.

It took me twice as long to buy a ring because I kept dipping into the ring fund to float a bike buy. 

Good luck! (I actually found the process to be a lot of fun)


----------



## XC Mike (Sep 26, 2004)

Sweet Yeti!!!! I should be posting my New/Old Yeti very soon............


----------



## XC Mike (Sep 26, 2004)

She's Here!!!! I found this on Craigslist the Guy said it had less then 100 miles on it I don't think it even has 50 on it!!! It is in New Show room condition


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

ameybrook said:


> Need funds for wedding ring.


congrats!!!


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

*Useless Yeti Info*

Nice 90s FRO. That sure was a big deal of a bike during that era. Parker did a great job marketing with his race team.

I think if you just find an Avid Rollamajig it will bolt on to your frame and give you the proper cable routing. Or if you want a better way (the way Yeti did it) to mount your housing to your FD just rob some hardware off of an old road caliper brake.

Tomac rode a Mongoose in 89. Although it did have a Yeti fork on it... He liked that over what he was encouraged to ride which was a Tange Switchblade. Then in 90 he rode for Parker for free while he rode for the 7-11 road team. Thats when he ran those cool drop bars. His had a custom 73 degree seat tube angle so it was not a typical 71/71Yeti. If I recall, Ive weighed a FRO frame and it wasnt heavy... The forks arent bad either. The Ultimate on the other hand I think is a tank... Never weighed one though...

Keep the pics coming.


----------



## MCK-74 (Jun 13, 2007)

*Yeti Pro FRO*

okay, here's my contribution to the picture thread, my 1992 Pro FRO with drops, and dressed to party!


----------



## scooderdude (Sep 27, 2004)

*bastard '92 FRO - updated pics*

I finished this bike in early 2007. I was an ignorant fool when I bought what I thought to be a Pro FRO, as did the seller. The story goes something like this:

The owner was from Alaska, but going to university in Colorado during the mid 90s. He bought a used Ultimate in 1995 from a local, but discovered it was cracked. He and the seller went to the Yeti factory to see if it could be repaired. They offered him, instead, as a crash replacement, his choice of unfinished frames hanging on the wall. He chose one, and had it painted in Plum and decals applied. It was 1995, well into the Pro FRO production era, and so was dressed with decals of that period, including a Tange tubing sticker. He thought he had a Pro FRO ever since, and that's how it was marketed on CL.

The bike was at some point taken or shipped to Alaska where it resided for a decade or more. His dad used it to tootle down the dry summer roads for years, but was otherwise kept inside a dry place during the long winters. The son/seller eventually retrieved it and brought it to CA, listed it on CL, at which point I bought the fuselage (frame, original XT post, Mag 21, and period Ringle stem).

After much help from the VRC forum (esp. Yetified et al), it was discovered that this is a PATCO tubed Fro from ~'92 with the BB/chainstay "repair" done during production, and first sold in 1995 in a color not seen on a FRO, typically. At first I was disappointed, as I wanted the suspension-corrected angles and lighter tubes of a Pro. But since then, and as I removed the patena of the years and started acquiring vintage parts, Ias well as resurrecting many of my own, I was pretty excited by its overall condition and how it was coming together.

Thanks to Rumpfy for the new/old Chris Herting fork made with NOS Yeti legs!

Here are some before and after shots.


----------



## Intense68 (Jan 15, 2004)

Ah Yeti's.....








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

the tri color yeti is a sexy beast.


----------



## ScottyMTB (Oct 26, 2005)

Cool story and nice bike!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

colker1 said:


> the tri color yeti is a sexy beast.


Agreed.

Lets see more of the Halloween Yeti!


----------



## hairstream (Apr 20, 2008)

What year did the Ultimate move away from the bmx-style collar? Looks like the upper seat tube is different, too.


Oops, just noticed this is a "picture" thread. Sorry, here's a picture.


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

Over one year since this thread was updated. Sad.


----------



## hairstream (Apr 20, 2008)

...won't be much longer and I will be hitting this thread pretty hard. Right?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

I've been working on my Ultimate for years now.


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

Rumpfy said:


> I've been working on my Ultimate for years now.


What's left? From the only pic I've seen, seemed like all the right boxes were ticked from the start.


----------



## ckevlar (Feb 9, 2005)

Where can a set of 89 decals be found? Pm if you have some. Post if you know where.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

ameybrook said:


> What's left? From the only pic I've seen, seemed like all the right boxes were ticked from the start.


The original build on it was so so. XTR V-brakes and a newer NP wheelset...just won't fly any more.

I picked up an FTW stem, Bullseye wheelset and cranks. New decals and new ferrules. I've been meaning to PC'it all this time, but I've just not gotten around to it. I have several projects that just keep getting pushed back like that. I don't know what it is.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

I picked up the sweet 19 inch 89 Ultimate with dart paint that Laffeux had. Too big for me though so I'm not even pretending to try to build it up. It is sitting on a ledge in my office so I can look at it. Anyone have the same in 17?


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

bushpig said:


> I picked up the sweet 19 inch 89 Ultimate with dart paint that Laffeux had. Too big for me though so I'm not even pretending to try to build it up. It is sitting on a ledge in my office so I can look at it. Anyone have the same in 17?


you got the blue and yellow, back to the future Ultimate?

I may have an item or two for this thread in semi-near future...


----------



## crux (Jan 10, 2004)

*Vintage Yeti SS*

One of my friends finally finished his Yeti SS build. Thought that this was a rather cool build.


----------



## hairstream (Apr 20, 2008)

More pictures (close ups) of the BB and drive side seat stay, please.


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

ABQ Foothills. Probably a real blast on that bike.

Nice build, I remember Chris telling me about putting that BB in for you.

We should ride some time.


----------



## banks (Feb 2, 2004)

just got this from Steve Garro in Flagstaff; Made in Cali S# 428










_check out this tired soldier! it's my 1987 yeti FRO! i raced the **** out of this thing, had it as my only form of transportation, and rode it across New Zealand for over three months in 89'-90'. then it was stolen in 91' and i didn't see it for TEN YEARS until i found it in a pile of junk outside of a gutted house with everything missing except for the Phil Wood BB! i put it right back into commuter service until i started building bikes in 03' and it's parts got stripped for one of my 1st frames, and it's been sitting around in the shed since then. when Scotty and Tracy just passed through town to pick up her new road frame i sent it with him to live in Salida, Colorado's absolute bikes bike museum. check it out if you are there. Shawn Gillis, the shop's owner used to race with me in the 80's when i was still on it! _


----------



## hairstream (Apr 20, 2008)

Very cool story.


----------



## gomer hardtale (Jul 2, 2008)

My '98 FRO. Loved this bike, til i got my ti


----------



## banks (Feb 2, 2004)

hairstream said:


> Very cool story.


Moar!



Frank The Welder said:


> Hi Scott, the Yeti frame is very old. The serial numbers really don't mean much. I would say 87 is the correct date and it was built at the first shop in San Fernando. The top tubes were NOS materials we got from Redline when they sold to the Taiwanese. You should be able to see either a complete weld or two tacks inside the brake bosses. Originally, the dia-compe canti mounts would pull out of the stamped bracket. It seems not to have a gusset on the chainstay and no upper seat collar. These things will need to be done if you plan to ride it.





Steve Garro said:


> told ya! i got that from the money i earned fighting fires in yellowstone in 1987.


:thumbsup:


----------



## hairstream (Apr 20, 2008)

Yeah baby.


----------



## surly357 (Jan 19, 2006)

*older yeti pic*

'86 norba nationals, i think.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

surly357 said:


> '86 norba nationals, i think.


That is so cool! One of the earliest Yeti pics I've seen. Love the rolled-forward Yeti bars! So cool. I didn't know Russ was racing then. Please post more!


----------



## Cycleshark (Jan 21, 2004)

here's some more vintage yeti sheeed..

sky's bike?



parkers bike



gravity kids bike


----------



## surly357 (Jan 19, 2006)

*uno mas....*



Fillet-brazed said:


> That is so cool! One of the earliest Yeti pics I've seen. Love the rolled-forward Yeti bars! So cool. I didn't know Russ was racing then. Please post more!


this is the only other yeti pic i seem to have (from that race anyway). not so good, but better than nothing.....


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

surly357 said:


> this is the only other yeti pic i seem to have (from that race anyway). not so good, but better than nothing.....


Cool stuff. That's Aaron Cox I think and looks like possibly one of the old Yetis that Veloculture once owned. We called it the Kenmore paint job.

Sky, ya there? You ran into Aaron Cox recently right?


----------



## coconinocycles (Sep 23, 2006)

surly357 said:


> '86 norba nationals, i think.


that there is Mr. Russell "the muscle" Worley - an old friend of mine. i fondly remember camping out with him & others {like, M. ferrentino, Rick hunter, Wade from Vulture Cycles} in Leadville the year he won the 100 - i *think* it was the second? i kept telling people he was going to win and no one believed me on account of he lived at sea level and he put the hurt on the field for the win - after he toured there on trails from Durango. i got 13th overall that year, right behing Shawn Gillis in 12th. a little history for ya'll...........Steve Garro.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Great stuff Steve. Thanks for sharing.
J


----------



## nynx (Mar 1, 2007)

I'm calling my Ultimate (U-416) finished... for now. In the storage box are the XT thumbshifters. chainrings, cassette, chain, NOS Smoke/Dart and Mushroom grips. It's seeing duty as the bomb around the neighborhood with the kids bike. Doing duty pulling the Chariot and Trail-a-bike (explaining the attachments). It's taken years of casual hunting parts to make the restoration complete. I know I should probably seek out different wheels but the Kings/Mavic ceramics will do for now.

The bike was originally purchased fro my late brother-in-law as a high-school graduation gift from Danville Bike in CA. Mother-in law came across the original receipt etc.


----------



## Entrenador (Oct 8, 2004)

*Early FRO frame #496: a fund raiser*

Hey all. I know I might be bending the forum rules a bit, but it's for a good cause.

A fellow rider and friend went down badly about a month ago, and suffered significant brain trauma. After three weeks in a coma, the fallen rider's condition is improving incrementally, but the road to recovery will be a long and expensive one. Starting at 8pm this evening, I'm auctioning off an old and very challenged Yeti FRO frame, and all proceeds will go into a trust that's been set up for medical expenses. If interested, please search your favorite auction site. At this point, the frame is just wall art and possibly never to be ridden, but perhaps someone will find a use for it. And more importantly, help make a fallen rider's life a bit easier. We're looking for as many ways to offset the expenses, so my apologies in advance for any forum rule infractions.

Thanks.
Josh


----------



## erkan (Jan 18, 2004)

Finding a fork for that frame will be easy (not).

PM anyway, would be nice to add a third frame to the closet of Yeti parts.


----------



## Inigo Montoya (Dec 25, 2007)

boy, thats a neglected thread...
luckily i finally got around to finish my pro fro. would have loved to post some outdoor pics but vienna is buried in snow right now.








































































btw. what happened to the yeti pro fro s prototype that showed up about a year ago?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Glad you got this thread going again.

I did actually finally finish redoing my 89 Ultimate.










and something in the works.


----------



## Inigo Montoya (Dec 25, 2007)

wow, the ultimate is perfect.
is that a skinwall on your 575?!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Inigo Montoya said:


> wow, the ultimate is perfect.
> is that a skinwall on your 575?!


http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157623807618479/

Thanks! I think it came out decent, but definitely not perfect.

The 575 has a 2.35 Continental on the back..its...newer...newish. Just before they went to black walls. I normally don't run it, but I have a poor selection of mud tires since I don't mud ride much.

Bike also runs a UN71 BB and Ti Flite.


----------



## Inigo Montoya (Dec 25, 2007)

Rumpfy said:


> Thanks! I think it came out decent, but definitely not perfect.


ok, the seatpost is not period correct, the cable routing could be optimized and the rear valve looks as if it would rip of in a second but bullseye hubs & cranks, ftw stem & forks, porcs, m730/732, the turbo... thats an A+ in my book.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Inigo Montoya said:


> ok, the seatpost is not period correct, the cable routing could be optimized and the rear valve looks as if it would rip of in a second but bullseye hubs & cranks, ftw stem & forks, porcs, m730/732, the turbo... thats an A+ in my book.


Seatpost actually came with the bike when I bought it from its original owner (have all the original paperwork too).

Ya...valve and cable routing I got lazy/sloppy on. My understanding is that I shouldn't have a step down ferrule going into the FTW stem as well...

I've yet to ride it since the rebuild.


----------



## even (Dec 13, 2010)

rare and psychedelic...

As usual, my friend...


----------



## jacdykema (Apr 10, 2006)

Wow! I like that a lot.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

beautiful!


----------



## even (Dec 13, 2010)

ladies first...


----------



## hairstream (Apr 20, 2008)

...


----------



## Joe Steel (Dec 30, 2003)

So nice Stream!


----------



## Joe Steel (Dec 30, 2003)

I thought I posted these here before....


----------



## kokies (Aug 15, 2007)

1993 Yeti PRO F.R.O, This was a ringle show bike from interbike back in the day, bought from an ex-ringle employee.
http://www.retrobike.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?t=87626&highlight=


----------



## even (Dec 13, 2010)

ace!


----------



## YETIFIED (May 4, 2005)

Very nice run of bikes here in the last week.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

kokies said:


> 1993 Yeti PRO F.R.O, This was a ringle show bike from interbike back in the day, bought from an ex-ringle employee.
> http://www.retrobike.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?t=87626&highlight=


I love that one. So smooth with all the pewter parts.


----------



## kokies (Aug 15, 2007)

I also just picked this one up while I was on vacation in AZ. Bike came with a 92 and 93 catalog, original receipt, extra set of decals, original cable routing guild and custom machined OS HS wrenches. The frame is mint, not a scratch or chips to be found.


----------



## verticult (Jan 18, 2005)

About 1994 or so I sold my Pro-FRO with a Manitou II, Ringle bits and a full record OR kit to a kid in Phoenix. Did that bike ever turn up?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

kokies said:


> I also just picked this one up while I was on vacation in AZ. Bike came with a 92 and 93 catalog, original receipt, extra set of decals, original cable routing guild and custom machined OS HS wrenches. The frame is mint, not a scratch or chips to be found.


Fantastic pick up! Gotta love it when they come with original paperwork. My Ultimate did too...but in far more used condition.

Whats up with the DX build!? They cut corners.


----------



## kokies (Aug 15, 2007)

Rumpfy said:


> Fantastic pick up! Gotta love it when they come with original paperwork. My Ultimate did too...but in far more used condition.
> 
> Whats up with the DX build!? They cut corners.


Good eye. The parts started out life on a stumpjumper. The previous owner road a friends yeti and it was much more comfortable for him so he bought his own.

The bike came with a strange mix of parts. The original SJ dx group, ringle ti stix including seat clamp, king HS, IRD post and a hyperlite bar. Everything is in very good condition except the dx is a little oxidized from being near the ocean. Not to mention the stupid bar end which have already been removed.

I have some nice plans for this bike. I will post updated photos when I am done.


----------



## aerius (Nov 20, 2010)

The first and only time I ever got my hands on a Yeti. The shop owner was nice enough to let me ride it around the block and I was grinning like an idiot for the rest of the week. Unfortunately I was a poor university student in those days so there was no way I could afford to buy it.


----------



## mfh126 (Jul 31, 2007)

hairstream said:


> ...


What, no pic of the Ultimate???


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Nice you got to immortalize the moment---cool pic!


----------



## hairstream (Apr 20, 2008)

mistake #42.


----------



## Inigo Montoya (Dec 25, 2007)

hairstream said:


> mistake #42.


mistake selling it or do you mean the paintjob (which i still like)?


----------



## mfh126 (Jul 31, 2007)

hairstream said:


> mistake #42.


I know how much that powdercoat job costs, so if you sold it I hope you were able to get most of your money back!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

How to rescue a Yeti.

Before.









Strip.









Start hangin' parts.









Eventually...finish.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> How to rescue a Yeti.


Nice tires!


----------



## TheMachinist (Feb 24, 2007)

Nice Yetis! I have been pining for one since I saw an article in one of the first MBAs I ever bought back in 1988. I love that ARC ^^. 

I sure miss the white Porcupines. Somebody could make a good chunk of money if they could find that mold and make a fresh run of them.

I saw a Yeti Ultimate on CL a couple years ago when I was broke. $150...


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Nice tires!


Finally finally found a place for them after all these years. I didn't bro-deal-flip them either!


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Calif. FRO. Just needs an IRD 26.6 black seatpost and I'm done. Love the bike.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

girlonbike said:


> Calif. FRO. Just needs an IRD 26.6 black seatpost and I'm done. Love the bike.


Hey, nice work. Glad it could find a well fitting home. Love those early FRO's.


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

This one has a stuck seatpost, a ton of rust and now watches the world go by from my friend's shop window.


----------



## 415m3 (Mar 16, 2004)

I just finished this '93 ARC.


----------



## fasteddie671 (Aug 5, 2010)

*1994/95/96 Yeti ARC*

I built this bike about a year ago due to being bored (I was deployed). I love the colors of vintage Yeti's and wanted to bring one back to life so I bought everything (almost) from Ebay. This is the 4th Yeti I have built and this is probably my most enjoyable bike to ride. I have not taken it on anything technical and probably won't because I just love to look at her. This bike will always be on display weither in a store window or in my home. I used BrakeTherapy for the rear disc brakes with DT Swiss 340 hubs. I spared no expense other than using aluminum Easton Handlebars-I could not find the carbon ones at the time. I originally wanted to build a Vintage Yeti Frame with the Easton decals and the ARC on the sides-but once I started searching for the perfect frame-I could not locate it any longer. Oh, also I reduced the head tube down from 1 1/4 to 1 1/8th to accept a more modern RLC 100 Fox Fork. I think my next project will be having a X Small ARC or FRO frame powdercoated from the guys in Colorado Springs-Spectrum who paint all the US made Yeti's. Can anyone tell me what year they think this frame is? I have always guessed 94/95/96! God Bless Texas


----------



## digilux (Mar 23, 2007)

moved


----------



## digilux (Mar 23, 2007)

from https://forums.mtbr.com/vintage-retro-classic/yeti-pro-fro-build-all-race-proven-789519.html


----------



## stefan9113 (Aug 4, 2008)

from today .....



greetings Stefan


----------



## Vlad (Feb 7, 2004)

The stem looks scary but the rest of the bike is sweet! That era in Yeti's history inspired me in so many ways. I almost want to race DH again.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

*Question Re: Pro FRO*

Aside from JT's (before he got the C-26) did any of the Pro FROs have 1" steerers? I know earlier FROs had 1" but did the Pros go straight to 1 1/4" or was there a run with 1"?
Thanks


----------



## davin550 (May 15, 2008)

I love that vintage ARC parked next to the new ARC. I can't wait to have my Ultimate restored and built, parked next to my 2011 ARC


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)




----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Aemmer said:


>


* Very NICE! *


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Another one for the history books. Full restoration photo album here:
1991 Yeti C-26 - a set on Flickr

Before:









After:









Before:









After:


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

nice work


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

rumpfy said:


> another one for the history books. Full restoration photo album here:
> 1991 yeti c-26 - a set on flickr
> 
> before:
> ...


*showoff!!!*


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Rumpfy said:


> Another one for the history books. Full restoration photo album here:
> 1991 Yeti C-26 - a set on Flickr
> 
> Before:
> ...


You dog,
I spend 8 months putting together that Pro Fro and you trump me 12 hours later with a C-26!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Aemmer said:


> You dog,
> I spend 8 months putting together that Pro Fro and you trump me 12 hours later with a C-26!


Sorry. :blush:


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2013)

Was that a restoration or a resurrection? Nice!


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2013)

Yeti "Buffs", when did they add the right sided gusset to the wishbone? Was it due to inherit cracks, or to beef up the drivetrain side.


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

1990-ish. Yes, it was to prevent crackage at the oval section connection the rear "triangle" to the BB shell.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

ameybrook said:


> 1990-ish. Yes, it was to prevent crackage at the oval section connection the rear "triangle" to the BB shell.


I'd guess more around '91 but not 100% sure. FTW indicated a lot of FRO's came back with a seat tube crack and/or chainstay crack and they got both fixes (seat collar and chainstay) regardless and then re-powder coated and returned. I've never personally seen the chainstay crack, but have seen the seat collar crack on quite a few.

Kinda interesting how Yeti frames earned the moniker "bulletproof".  The little CA company was one of the coolest though I think.


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

Well as a factory add on it was after 89 and before the Durango move in the Spring of 91, so I just through the "ish" out there. But yeah, the collar "fix" was something they were doing early on.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

ameybrook said:


> 1990-ish. Yes, it was to prevent crackage at the oval section connection the rear "triangle" to the BB shell.


"Crackage" - just added that to my lexicon. Awesome!


----------



## smithjss (Apr 3, 2010)

Beautiful!


----------



## smithjss (Apr 3, 2010)

Very nice work! Love it.


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

So nice you posted twice?


----------



## 24pouces (Jan 8, 2007)

My french C26&#8230; 
The story there and picture&#8230;


----------



## Austin Dave (Jul 7, 2010)

Sweet bike! And heads up: If GOB asks for your address, it won't be to mail you a Christmas card, 24.



24pouces said:


> My french C26&#8230;
> The story there and picture&#8230;


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Austin Dave said:


> Sweet bike! And heads up: If GOB asks for your address, it won't be to mail you a Christmas card, 24.


All true! Very nice, 24P!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

24pouces said:


> My french C26&#8230;
> The story


I followed that one on RBUK. Killer journey that came out great!!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

austin dave said:


> sweet bike! And heads up: If gob asks for your address, it won't be to mail you a christmas card, 24.


lol!


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Cool color combo:



Steve


----------



## jmmUT (Sep 15, 2008)

Just got this 1999 Yeti ARC hardtail! This was the last year they were made in Durango. And it's the year with the disc tabs and wishbone stays.

It is not the original paint job or decals, it's been painted to go with the Yeti teal colorway. It's mostly XTR (stock) with new school Mavic Cross Ride wheels, and a MZ fork (not stock) painted to match the bike. The XTR cranks were also painted.

The downside is there are a cluster of small dents on the top tube which make me nervous. Because of that, it's going to be a light townie rider and not a trail bike 

The upside is it seems to match my dog's colorway


----------



## Shimda (Oct 18, 2014)

Hi everyone! Just thought id put a few pics of my Yetis up. I have a few built and a few frames, so im in the process of starting a real addiction. :thumbsup: I've been drooling over Yeti's since '91, so for me vintage is the bees knees. .


----------



## Shimda (Oct 18, 2014)

oops.. sorry.. my dj is not vintage.. cant figure out how to delete it. oops..


----------



## SMRTIN (Dec 17, 2012)

Been quiet over here for some time, here is one I just finished.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

SMRTIN said:


> Been quiet over here for some time, here is one I just finished.


That is beautimous!
Nice work - as always. 
Throw a 125cc Mugen 2-stroke in there to cover the best of both his worlds.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Two of mine finished up in the last month


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Martin, 

That's a fast-looking ride.

Is it an actual ex-Johnny O frame or a replica?
I have his old Felt, but it's not as snazzy.

Side note: Why the label on the RD...whenever I see one on a built bike I think of the dopey kids who leave the gold foil label on their baseball hats.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------


Doc,

Need some detail shots of those Yetis.




Steve


----------



## SMRTIN (Dec 17, 2012)

Hard to know for sure if it was Johnny's bike.

I showed him a photo and he thought it was one of his test bikes. The low serial number, the fact that it's his size and a couple features like early style of decals and cable stops indicate that it could have been his bike. I found it with the Johnny'O stickers on it already.

Yeah, I usually remove those stickers before the first ride.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

eastcoaststeve said:


> Doc,
> 
> Need some detail shots of those Yetis.
> 
> Steve


Here ha go ECS:


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)




----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

They look great Doc.

Thanks for the pics...can never get enough of those classic racers.


Steve


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

When you bore of that ultimate, let me know and I'll help with an exit strategy


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

ameybrook said:


> When you bore of that ultimate, let me know and I'll help with an exit strategy


One always needs a good exit strategy!


----------



## onebignut (Aug 1, 2013)

love all of the yetis! can anyone help out with any information on where to find some of those cable ferrules for a yeti fro? thanks!


----------



## SMRTIN (Dec 17, 2012)

onebignut said:


> love all of the yetis! can anyone help out with any information on where to find some of those cable ferrules for a yeti fro? thanks!


I have some, PM or email me at [email protected]


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

SMRTIN said:


> I have some, PM or email me at [email protected]


I just sent your email address to all the people on CL searching for buyers for their 2000-era Gary Fishers in your local area. Send us some highlights!


----------



## SMRTIN (Dec 17, 2012)

You try to do something nice for someone...


----------



## RFAK (Dec 9, 2011)

here's my ultimate.
recently completed.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

That's beautiful.
Love the color


----------



## whatisaidwas (Apr 26, 2014)

Why are Yeti bikes painted turquoise?

John Parker told me the story at NAHBS Sacramento in March 2019...

Around 1985 in Agoura Hills, California, John Parker had built the first few Yeti bicycles, including one for his wife. When asked what color to paint her Yeti, Mrs. P. replied that she liked the turquoise color on their friend Terry's Ritchey, and would Terry mind if her Yeti was painted the same? Terry Gerhardt was a dear friend from their Santa Barbara days, and he said, "I'd love it if you'd paint your Yeti that color, please go ahead. It's called "1971 Chrysler Desert Turquoise".

Terry died shortly thereafter. He had an enlarged heart, a defect shared by all the men in his family, all of whom died halfway through life. He knew he had it and he knew it was coming. And through his very last day, Terry was the most kind, loving, generous, inspiring gentleman one could ever know. And that is why, in honor of Terry Gerhardt's greatness, nearly all Yeti race bikes are painted 1971 Chrysler Desert Turquoise, or similar, to this day, 35 years later.


----------

